# При дископатии можно заниматься танцами



## Yzelok (22 Ноя 2008)

Очень хочу пойти на танцы Modern,Conterperary(только этот стиль):nyam:.Но у меня 4 мес.назад было:склерозированная и краевая узурация замыкат.пластинок взаимообращенных поверхностей тел позвонков L1-S1.Хрящ.узелки Шморля в верхней замыкательн.пластинки тела позвонкаL1,L2,L3,явление экскавации на 8мм,нижней замыкат.пластинки тела позвонкаL4.Задне-латеральная протрузия межпозвон.дискаL2-L3 на2,8мм в просвет спинномозгового канала.Задне-латеральная протрузия межпозвон.дискаL3-L4 на3,4мм в просвет спинномозгового канала с перекрыванием межпозвоночных отверстий с обеих сторон на 1\3.Задне-латеральная протрузия межпозвон.дискаL4-L5 на4,6мм в просвет спинномозгового канала с перекрыванием межпозвоночных отверстий с обеих сторон на1\2.Задне-латеральная протрузия межпозвон.дискаL5-S1 на 3,8мм в просвет спинномозгового канала с перекрыванием межпозвоночных отверстий справа на 1\3 слева 1\2.Заключение:Мскт картина дегенеративно-дистроф.процесса в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника по типу остеохондроза,дископатии.Посоветуйте можно с таким диагнозом пойти на тренировку или дождаться повторной томографии?Именно такими танцами как modern реально в полную силу отдаваться танцу с таким диагнозом?Заранее спасибо:blush200:


----------

